# C. cordata flower



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

C. cordata flowered while I am on vacation.




























Sean - this is your 'lolipop' cordata.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice one Ghazanfar, This should be C. cordata var. cordata right?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh the one that flowers underwater for me? Kewl. Nice job.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep - I think its C. cordata var cordata.
Sean - does the flower open up underwater?


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

Sure do, check this out:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice G.  It looks like you have enough to share too....hint hint.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

It only opens up if it can reach the surface, in my 75 the flowers never open.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

AaronT said:


> Very nice G.  It looks like you have enough to share too....hint hint.


You don't have this one? Comeon by - I have several of these and a few others too that you
may not have.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow!! Very nice!!!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Forgot to mention culture information.

Grown in 50/50 Aquasoil/leaf compost in a cocofiber lined net pot.
ADA Iron bottom fert stick
Sitting in 2" of RO water with pH of 4.8 brought down via Seachem Acid buffer
A little Miracle Grow for Acid Loving Plants added into the water
Lighting via T5's 12 hrs / day.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

wonderfull......


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really nice pictures and flower, that plant has a really deep brown.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Its flowering again.

A couple of new pictures - you can see two immature spathes too.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really awesome, 3 simultaneous spathes. What soil are you using with them?

The limb on your plants looks different as mine... in my plants it tend to twist itself in the last days of life of the flower.










Let me say you are posting very well taken pictures. I love the white background in the last one.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks! Using Aquasoil/leaf compost - 50/50 and MiracleGro lquid fert inthe water. Growing like a weed! I was surprised by how large the flower really is. Also - some interesting texture on the spathe - wasnt expecting that.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

That sounds interesting. I was repotting some blassii stuff in pure akadama with really bad results. Indeed the results are really good if you use in the soil mix a part of mature organic matter as leaves litter or compost.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

That picture you posted - is that blassi? All green leaves? The one I've got has - like you see- brown leaves, and really purple undersides.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah got it from a tissues culture nursery in Thailand, a famous european plant nursery where I worked, used to import from them.

You can see it here.

I wonder... are you using indirect flash light for taking that wonderful crypt shoots??


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't think we have that green strain of cordata blassi in the US.

Yes - you're right - I'm using an indirect flash for those pictures. Basically just pointing the flash stright up and bouncing off the ceiling - eliminates shadows behind the plant, and over exposes the white background for that clean look. Still not happy with the results completly. I'll keep working at it though.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Great job! I managed to kill mine. I think either the soil wasn't acid enough or the leaf litter wasn't mature enough.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks!

Here's another picture - just to rub it in Jim 










Three more spathes coming up now. No more picture though - I promise 

BTW - I have a lot of this now - swing by sometime.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Here's another picture - just to rub it in Jim 
What a pal!!!

I'll take you up on that offer. I want to check out your semi-hydroponic orchid collection some time too. I'm looking for some good species candidates (preferably with fragrance) to expand my collection.

Got your pm earlier, my plants are finally stabilizing. I think part of my problem was my beech leaf mould may have been too young. The grove I collected from had a pretty thin cover and I was a little hard pressed for getting good quality material. Certainly not to the quality of our little trip with Jan.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Very healthy plant and an excellent pictures. How big is your pot? it looks small. Are yo using hydroponic method?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks!
They're 3" pots I beleive. Not using hydroponics on these. They're all grown in mostly ADA Aquasoil + leaf mold. I did buy my pots from a hydroponics store though. Cheap and the runner come right through the liner - which I can then cut off with a razor rather than repot the plant.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

This is probably my favourite crypt flower I've seen - and it just happens to be on a plant I would happily grow for its leaves


----------

